# Fucidin Cream on Newborn



## brunettebimbo

My little boy is 15 days old and yesterday my doctor prescribed him with fucidin cream for his face.

Has anyone used this on their baby?


----------



## JenStar1976

We've just been given it for Alex's face (he's 9 months old now). We were originally told back in June when he was 4 months old that he couldn't have this cream as he was too young (it is a steroid cream)? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

It doesn't say in the small print of not using it so I'm not sure? :shrug: I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Fisherwoman

I'd definately get a second opinion on this before you use it. IMO any steroid cream is too strong for a tiny babies skin. 

As an eczema sufferer I've been using these creams for years and they are really not good for your skin in the long run. I now only use mine if I really really have to. Basically they permanantly thin the skin.

Hope this helps, if I were you I would go and see a different doctor x x x


----------



## wantabump

I used this when my LO was only about 2 wks old. It was on his belly button which hadnt healed correctly. But obviously we only used the tiniest tiniest amount.
However, if you r not happy using it then get a second opinion - mummy knows best!


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

I had dodgy skin when I was pregnant, red, itchy, dry etc...
Doctor prescribed me Fucidin H cream. 
A steroid cream. 
I didn't know that until I did research and stopped. 
I went back and saw another GP who said I shouldn't be using it anyway as I was pregnant!!!!! 
I wouldn't IMHO put it on a baby.
As 'fisherwoman' said it thins the skin and should only be used very, very sparingly....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks, I don't think I will use it


----------



## KittyVentura

I'd trust your GP love, they're the experts. I hope Tristan feels better soon. Hugs for you both xx


----------



## bubbles123

Is it Fucidin cream (fusidic acid) or fucidin H cream?. Fusidic acid is an antibacterial agent, so plain fusidic acid is just an antibiotic, it contains no steroids. It's to treat infected eczema/skin conditions.
Fucidin H cream is fusidic acid with hydrocortisone added which make it a steroid cream. 

I was prescribed plain Fucidin cream for LO's infected skin rash as doc would not prescribe steroids for a baby's face. So best check which one it is as the first one is fine, it is not a steroid it's an antibiotic and I've used it on LO's face to clear up his infected skin rash with no problems. Your doc might have prescribed Fucidin cream as LO has an infection, which would obviously need to be treated so I'd get a second opinion to put your mind at rest before you decide not to use it. They sound very similar but check the patient leaflet. It will say if it's an antibiotic or a steroid.

Info on Fucidin cream : https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100002988.html
Info on Fucidin H cream : https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001111.html

Hope that helps. :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It says Fucidin Cream - Fusidic Acid 30g
My Dr is really good, I didn't think he would be wrong but I'm just so protective of my boy.
He said it's a rash he picked up from the Maternity Unit....milk spots.


----------



## rockys-mumma

My LO had milk spots and even some normal like spotty spots around this age! I asked my health visitor and she said that they would go in their own time and it was just babies skin getting used to the harsh environment out here, and they totally did! It only took 1-2 weeks for the rashy spots to go and the milk spots took a little longer but still just went on their own :)


----------



## bubbles123

brunettebimbo said:


> It says Fucidin Cream - Fusidic Acid 30g
> My Dr is really good, I didn't think he would be wrong but I'm just so protective of my boy.
> He said it's a rash he picked up from the Maternity Unit....milk spots.

I'm not a doc, but that sounds to me like it's just the antibiotic. Does it say hydrocortisone anywhere in the ingredients (as that's the steroid part)? If not then I would say it's the plain antibiotic you have there. Besides, steroid creams are usually the last resort for skin problems - I'd be very surprised if you'd been prescribed one just for milk spots.

I also agree with the previous poster that milk spots should clear up on their own, however if your doc has prescribed this then they may be infected so you would need to make sure any infection has cleared up or they won't heal properly. Does it look very red, crusty at all, does it weep? These are all signs of infection :flower:


----------



## hajis-sweetie

I was given this as my LO's BCG site became infected, it was Fucidin cream (no hydrocortisone) We used it for 48 hours and it cleared the infection up a treat. I went with the doc's as I thought it was better to get rid of infection. Baby was 5 weeks.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I used the cream on small patch last night and it looks worse in that patch this morning so I'm just going to see how it heals without the cream.


----------

